# MF GC2400 3pt Control Valve Issue



## toxdoc2001 (Jan 26, 2014)

So here is the situation, suddenly without noise, shake or rattle my 3pt hitch went to full up and would not release down. At the time I was in the middle of plowing snow at -20 with the windchill, so little time was spent tinkering with it. I just started using the loader bucket to get my driveway clear. Within two minutes, I suddenly experienced a major hydraulic leak and headed to the shop.

What I found is hydraulic fluid blowing out around the cover plate (2) for the spool (see photo). So seems like a simple fix minus tearing down the entire body of the tractor to get to it. When I did I found the following, The pin (5) for the spool was broken, so I assumed at the time it was allowing the valve to advance to far forward (up position for the lift arms) and increased pressure entered the spool compartment thereby blowing the gasket (4).

Upon replacement of the pin and gasket, I started the tractor up again and immediately the gasket (4) blew again, with hydraulic fluid spraying all over, so definitely under high pressure. I checked the bolts for the cover plate and they were as tight as they could be, so I am at a loss of why I am getting such high pressure in the spool cavity. 

My only thought is that either the valve (1) has developed a defect or the control valve body has failed. I don't like the cost of either of these so I though I would post here and see if anyone else has some ideas?

Thanks
Jim

Hyde Park, NY


----------



## toxdoc2001 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, problem solved, just as a reference, should anyone else have a similar issue, make should you account for the broken pieces! The small end of the pin, became lodged in the return line, hence excessive pressure and the reason for the blown gasket. Now I just have put it all back together!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

That's good news that you figured out how to fix things. Thanks for the info, and by way, " Welcome to the forum" !!


----------



## MasseyGC2400 (Jul 18, 2020)

I have the exact same issue. Do you happen to have the parts numbers for 4 & 5?


----------

